# [Regular Season Game 47] Houston Rockets vs. Phoenix Suns



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*vs.*

*(25-21)/(27-21)*


When/Where:
*Sunday, January 31, 7:00 PM ET*






















































*Brooks / Ariza / Battier / Scola / Hayes*














































*Nash / Richardson / Hill / Stoudemire / Lopez*


_*Preview*_


> Both the Phoenix Suns and Houston Rockets were in desperate need of a confidence boost and got one Friday. Only one of them can keep that momentum going Sunday night at Houston in a rematch of a wild game from earlier this month.
> 
> Phoenix (27-21) had lost seven of nine - the only wins came against last-place teams New Jersey and Golden State - entering a matchup with Southwest Division-leading Dallas on Friday. The Suns never led until a 9-0 run midway through the fourth quarter, and they held on for a 112-106 victory.
> 
> ...



_*Next Games*_
vs.








vs.








vs.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Only 5 wins in the entire month.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> *Phoenix 115, Houston 111*
> 
> Maybe it's expectations gone wild — when you think of a team full of overachieving scrappers, you tend to think they're pulling it off in a defensive-heavy style — but these Rockets just seem to continually disappoint defensively.
> 
> ...


BDL - Behind The Box Score


----------

